# Spring Goat Grooming?



## BetterHensandGardens (Mar 18, 2011)

Now that the weather is finally starting to warm up a little , it looks like the Nigi girls are starting to shed - is it a good idea to brush them to help them shed?  If so, what does everyone recommend to use for the brushing (or what will they like)?  Also, how warm should it be before clipping them?  I'm anxious to give them haircuts so I can see how they look under there, they're so shaggy now - but don't want to do it so early that they'll get too chilled without their coats. 

Thanks in advance for the help - can't seem to find a book or anything that addresses this. :/


----------



## ksalvagno (Mar 18, 2011)

I wouldn't shear them until at least late April.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm dying to clip mine, but I won't clip them for another couple weeks.  I did use a slicker to remove the loose undercoat they're blowing though.


----------



## BellLisaMo (Mar 18, 2011)

OMG, I was wondering this too. My buck acts like he's going to pant to death when it gets to 80 here in Arizona. He looks so shaggy it's gross... haha


----------



## BetterHensandGardens (Mar 18, 2011)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> I wouldn't shear them until at least late April.


Thanks, that's very helpful - will have to be patient until late April, early May on the haircuts :/ 

Anyone have suggestions on what's preferred for grooming/helping them shed those winter coats in the meantime?


----------



## BetterHensandGardens (Mar 18, 2011)

BellLisaMo said:
			
		

> OMG, I was wondering this too. My buck acts like he's going to pant to death when it gets to 80 here in Arizona. He looks so shaggy it's gross... haha


If it's getting to 80, I would think you could shear them?  Or does it still get very cold at night?


----------



## freemotion (Mar 18, 2011)

You could clip their bellies....look up "low trace clip" for horses to see the pattern.  I used to do this for the horses I worked with professionally up north, when days were warm but nights were cold.

I attached cheap scrub brushes to the door frame in the communal stall at goat height (a row of three brushes) with sturdy sheetrock screws and the goats love to groom themselves by rubbing their bodies on the brushes.  I just pull the wooly hair out of the bristles every day or two.  They look soooo much better since I put those brushes there.

I don't know how dh did it, but he broke our big push broom right in half.  I was actually excited about that.....two great goat brushes!   Now I have a "groomer" for the buck pen, too!


----------



## BellLisaMo (Mar 18, 2011)

BetterHensandGardens said:
			
		

> BellLisaMo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here is the weather forecast for this week! It gets fairly cold right now... It's wacky.


Fri
81F | 45F

Sat
76F | 43F

Sun
76F | 43F

Mon
72F | 38F


----------



## BellLisaMo (Mar 18, 2011)

freemotion said:
			
		

> You could clip their bellies....look up "low trace clip" for horses to see the pattern.  I used to do this for the horses I worked with professionally up north, when days were warm but nights were cold.
> 
> I attached cheap scrub brushes to the door frame in the communal stall at goat height (a row of three brushes) with sturdy sheetrock screws and the goats love to groom themselves by rubbing their bodies on the brushes.  I just pull the wooly hair out of the bristles every day or two.  They look soooo much better since I put those brushes there.
> 
> I don't know how dh did it, but he broke our big push broom right in half.  I was actually excited about that.....two great goat brushes!   Now I have a "groomer" for the buck pen, too!


Oh thanks!

I MUST go buy some brushes tomorrow!!! I have a large telephone pole right where they can get at it from all sides. I think I will cover the whole bottom half. Dollar store. HERE WE COME!


----------



## AlaskanShepherdess (Mar 19, 2011)

What are the temperature ranges that you want to clip them at? It's still dipping below freezing here and highs are in the 20's during the day.


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Mar 19, 2011)

I just brushed my leased goat today, an Oberhasli, she enjoyed it. A little hair came out, just trying to clean her up a bit, too!!! Lots of little pieces of hay hiding... LOL


----------



## julieq (Mar 19, 2011)

We can't body clip here until late May or early June, but we clip the does hind ends and udders prior to kidding.  We use a pet brush with metal bristles to get the undercoat off the goats until we can clip.  Makes them feel a little better.


----------



## helmstead (Mar 19, 2011)

I use a people hair brush (bristled kind) to get the woolies out until it's warm enough to shave them bald.  You'd be AMAZED how much you get out...makes ya wanna spin =P


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 20, 2011)

I brushed (combed) my black Ob today and got what looks like sheep wool out of her coat.  
She was turning positively gray from the mohair undercoat.


----------



## BellLisaMo (Mar 20, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> I brushed (combed) my black Ob today and got what looks like sheep wool out of her coat.
> She was turning positively gray from the mohair undercoat.


Oh this is the same thing happening to my buck! He's got a plush fur undercoat! But he doesn't let me brush him for long... he has to flap his lips at me... brat.


----------



## RabbleRoost Farm (Mar 27, 2011)

These are my first goats, and with them just coming out of their winter coats and into spring I was wondering where all of the little fuzzies were coming from! 
Now there's hair collected on every surface that they scratch on... I'll try brushing them tomorrow. 

I bet they'd like a permanent brushing station too though. Have to see what I can rig up.


----------



## freemotion (Mar 27, 2011)

Another thing that they like is one of those welcome mats that is black rubber and has little finger-like projections sticking up all over it.  Attach it to the wall with screws and washers, preferable on an outside corner so they can really get at it.  Or wrap it around a wooden post that they can rub on.  Mine loved it when I had it up.  It finally bit the dust after a few years and I haven't replaced it yet.  I'll have to look out for one.


----------



## RabbleRoost Farm (Mar 27, 2011)

freemotion said:
			
		

> Another thing that they like is one of those welcome mats that is black rubber and has little finger-like projections sticking up all over it.  Attach it to the wall with screws and washers, preferable on an outside corner so they can really get at it.  Or wrap it around a wooden post that they can rub on.  Mine loved it when I had it up.  It finally bit the dust after a few years and I haven't replaced it yet.  I'll have to look out for one.


What a great invention!
Between this and brushes, the girls will have a scratchfest.


----------

